# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 25.01.2021 - 01.02.2021

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *0*, суммарный объем архивов:  мб Извлечено файлов: *0*, суммарный объем:  мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *0* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *0* Ожидают классификации: *0*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

